# first-known usage: how found?



## PenCat (Apr 19, 2015)

Does any one have experience with or knowledge of how to track down first-known usages of words and phrases?


----------



## Blade (Apr 19, 2015)

I believe the full sized _Oxford_​ dictionary (on paper) includes at least original printed use of words. This may be available on line at their website.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello Pen

Googling your word and 'etymology' will sometimes give you some clues but Blade is right: the place to go is the full 24-volume OED, either on paper or online (but I think you have to sign up and put some money down if you want to get anything useful online).

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Cran (Apr 19, 2015)

PenCat said:


> Does any one have experience with or knowledge of how to track down first-known usages of words and phrases?



Yes. Search terms: [word or phrase] origin earliest first (history) (etymology) (definition) - terms in brackets are optional

Will return likely sites that have the information you want, especially for tracing the origins of phrases.


----------

